#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  10 powerful examples of artificial intelligence in use today

## Bhavya

The machines haven't taken over.Not yet at least. :Confused:  However,they are seeping their way into our lives,affecting how we live,work and entertain ourselves.
From voice-Powered personal assistants like siri and Alexa, to more underlying and fundamental technologies such as behavioral algorithms,suggestive searches and autonomously-powered self-driving vehicles boasting powerful predictive capabilities,there are several examples and applications of artificial intelligence in use today.


*These are some of the most popular examples of artificial intelligence that's being used today.*


1.Siri
2.Alexa
3.Tesla
4.Cogito
5.Boxever
6.John Paul
7.Amazon.com
8.Netflix
9.Pandora
10. Nest


Guys, If you know any more AI examples share them down here. :lets chat:

----------

